# need for speed hot pursuit 2 problem



## billoo (Sep 20, 2003)

First I should say that I am an occasional game player and play games only now and then.
I am trying to play a bit older game named need for speed hot pursuit 2. 
I have installed the game(from a cd) several times but each time it did not play and I uninstalled and reinstalled it. 
I install the game in regular/normal manner and then I copy the required file from the game cd into the directory. 
When I click on normal exe file to run the game it tells me to put the correct cd in cd rom while the correct cd is already in the cd rom.
When I click on the alternate exe file it says that it cannot load nfshp2.ori . Although it continues and show me a demo and the game is there but I cannot play it.

I will be very very thankful to anyone who helps me in this matter. Please tell me what can I do to run this game.

Please reply me here on the board or you can email me at

[email protected]


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

> I install the game in regular/normal manner and then I copy the required file from the game cd into the directory.


What file is this that you have to copy? Shouldn't running the installation copy all the files for you?


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2003)

ftp://ftp.ea.com/pub/ea/pr/NFSHP2_patch242.zip

download the patch and then when u said insert the cd u probably have a back up of the game.. so.. download this which is a no cd patch

Moderator's note:

Link removed. We do not support the use of unauthorized "no cd" patches here. You will need another resolution to the problem.


----------



## billoo (Sep 20, 2003)

thank you deathdealer for helping me.
somehow I have got the game going.
sorry moderator ---should not have started the thread.


----------



## grantmg (Dec 6, 2004)

Billoo, were you having problems getting it to run with XP and using a Gigabyte motherboard? That happens to many other games in that environment. Sucks.


----------



## rosyna (Dec 6, 2004)

sometimes cdrom doesnt read data in it.


----------



## grantmg (Dec 6, 2004)

Wow, nevermind I fixed it today by switching both cd drives to PIO modes in XP. Everything is running great except for my lock-ups during games (Coming soon to another thread near you).

HOPE THIS HELPS!


----------

